# Certs attestation



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is is required to get educational certificates attested for jobs in UAE for both free zone and non free zone companies?


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

imran536 said:


> Is is required to get educational certificates attested for jobs in UAE for both free zone and non free zone companies?


i guess so..better ask your HR..


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

depends on company, pay grade and what kind of certs they are would be my best guess... as above, your HR will have the answers....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

imran536 said:


> Is is required to get educational certificates attested for jobs in UAE for both free zone and non free zone companies?


For the visa - yes.
I have had a free zone as well as non FZ visa, and I have been required to get one of my degrees attested.

I was in DUbai when I got it attested - gave it to an agency here (http://www.yellowpages-uae.com/profile/dubai/royal-rose-document-clearing/61136.yp), and if I remember correctly cost me 600 DHs and about 7 working days (but could vary)


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

*AugustChristopher *and *ACertainRomance*: Thanks for the reply.
I didn't get an offer so I cant ask HR about this LOL , I wanted to make this ready before going to UAE for job so can make visa process fast.

*rsinner*: Thanks for the information. Probably will attest in India before leaving.
My B.Tech degree has 3 certificates (1.Provisional Certificate, 2.Marks memu and 3.Original degree) do I need to attest all three of these or only Original degree sufficient?


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

imran536 said:


> AugustChristopher and ACertainRomance: Thanks for the reply.
> I didn't get an offer so I cant ask HR about this LOL , I wanted to make this ready before going to UAE for job so can make visa process fast.
> 
> rsinner: Thanks for the information. Probably will attest in India before leaving.
> My B.Tech degree has 3 certificates (1.Provisional Certificate, 2.Marks memu and 3.Original degree) do I need to attest all three of these or only Original degree sufficient?


Imran, just get the original degree certificate attested, dont need the rest attested... 

Best to use an agent. I used Helpline, and they were pretty good. Charged about 4000 per document and turned around in 2 weeks...


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

lordaragon said:


> Imran, just get the original degree certificate attested, dont need the rest attested...
> 
> Best to use an agent. I used Helpline, and they were pretty good. Charged about 4000 per document and turned around in 2 weeks...


Great !! quick reply..

Waiting for the OD from the JNTU, will start processing as soon as I get my OD.. Do you have the agency contact information?

Thanks


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

imran536 said:


> Great !! quick reply..
> 
> Waiting for the OD from the JNTU, will start processing as soon as I get my OD.. Do you have the agency contact information?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go... sorry about the formatting, copied and pasted on my phone... 

-- 
Certificate Attestation (India,UK,USA,Canada & Australia)
Company Registration (India,UAE,Qatar & Saudi Arabia)
Assistance for Good standing Certificate (PCC) from Gulf countries & Visiting Visa.

ALL INDIA TOLL FREE : 1800 4251 8000 | Kerala Mob +91 989 500 8000
Chennai : +91 44 2484 88 88 | Bangalore : +91 80 2670 96 88
UAE +971 50 671 5339 | QATAR +974 777 111 29 | SAUDI +966 50 5367 437
www.helplinegroups.com

--
*Helpline Group of Companies*
Dubai Tower, 4th Floor, Flat No: 434
Al Nasser Squire,
Deira, Dubai
Tele : 04 2279916, 
Fax* : 04 2279961
Mob : 050 6715339
www.helplinegroups.com


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

lordaragon said:


> Here you go... sorry about the formatting, copied and pasted on my phone...
> 
> --
> Certificate Attestation (India,UK,USA,Canada & Australia)
> ...


This site provides a lot of services.. I remembered I visited the site when I was searching for attestation.. Thanks mate 

Did you find a job?


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

imran536 said:


> This site provides a lot of services.. I remembered I visited the site when I was searching for attestation.. Thanks mate
> 
> Did you find a job?


Yes I did imran, I am moving into DXB first week of september...


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

lordaragon said:


> Yes I did imran, I am moving into DXB first week of september...


Excellent!! All the best for your feature.


----------

